# BB to be saved?



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure how reliable this is, but I've read somewhere that Channel 5 is in talks with the company that produces BB and that Sky 1 might be intrested too


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

ooooo i do hope so!


----------

